# Getting spanish citizenship



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

I've done a search but can't seem to get the info I need. Can anybody tell me how to go about becoming a spanish citizen? I am British, a resident in spain for the last 4 years, employed and married to a spanish citizen (for the last 7 years).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> I've done a search but can't seem to get the info I need. Can anybody tell me how to go about becoming a spanish citizen? I am British, a resident in spain for the last 4 years, employed and married to a spanish citizen (for the last 7 years).


You can apply for Spanish nationality after living one year in Spain being married to a Spanish citizen, but why? Your British citizenship gives you almost all the rights of a Spaniard, except to stand for and vote in national elections and a few jobs in connection with national security. Also Spain normally demands that you renounce your existing citizenship before being naturalised. There are exceptions for those holding passport from hispanic countries in Latin America, the Philippines etc.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Information on becoming a Spanish national can be found here:

Ministerio de Justicia - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española?


----------

